# Zimmer/Remote Control using Nahre Sol & Jacob Collier



## SamC (Jul 3, 2021)

Not sure how many here are fans of Nahre Sol & Jacob Collier but it’s amazing to see them traverse to the film world and used by Remote Control. It’s on Boss Baby 2 - I’ve seen neither - but their contributions to the score sound phenomenal and fresh.

It’s great to see top musicians who started from YouTube build such deserved inspiring careers. I knew it was a matter of time before they dipped their toes into music for picture.

Just thought it was an interesting move to bring them on alongside Zimmer and Mazzaro. Seems like scores these days are getting lots of cooks from varied backgrounds. Exciting to see!


----------



## SamC (Jul 3, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Interesting. I met up with Nahre when she was still in Toronto. Very talented, and super nice. Very humble too. I knew she was moving to LA but wasn't sure what the reason was. Perhaps this was it?


Cool man, I hope so - she is absolutely brilliant and film would be so much richer for it.


----------



## Rctec (Jul 3, 2021)

I’ve known Jacob for years. Actually, he played with Pharrell and me at Coachella. Quincy stuck him into Remote, when really all he needed was to be in his room in London. So he turned my studio into his bedroom, basically.
Nahre I’ve adored from her videos. Steve and I thought she might be a good fit to write an action piece - very flamboyantly. 
one of the important parts of ”BB2” was for me to keep as many musicians as possible busy. People who rely on live gigs where suddenly cut off from their only source of income. So, Guthrie Govan (never a bad move!) Yolanda Charles (queen of the bass) Tina Guo and Rusanda Panfili suddenly got very, very busy. And “BossBaby2” and “Dune”, “Bond” and “Top Gun” profited from fabulou musicianship…


----------



## KEM (Jul 4, 2021)

Been subscribed to her for years now, always loved her videos, had no idea she was getting involved with an RCP score that’s awesome!!


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 4, 2021)

Awesome. Two fantastic recruits full of very positive energy.


----------

